# Sailfish!



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Why is this not posted on the bluewater board? Because we caught it by hand _wading_ PINS in the sharkathon! This was real - real crazy! I was in the first gut trying to catch a red when I saw a tail thinking it was a shark. It would not hit my mullet and it got closer and closer. Finally it came right at me and I backed into a foot of water, reached down and slid it on the waters edge. We picked it up and took a few pictures and revived it and off it went. Here is a picture of Chris holding it. It will go down as one of the most spectacular things I have ever seen in my 50 years in the outdoors. Who would a thunk it? More on the blog. http://fishcatchingtravel.com/

Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------

